# First Africa trip



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

I'd like to hear more about your plans. Which critters you'd like to take, and what set-up your using. 

Sending you a PM as well.


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

Well are you gonna have fun ! GOOD LUCK and PLAY SAFE !
Glen


----------



## ilkilmore (Apr 23, 2012)

Kudu and oryx are top of list. Wife wants a zebra rug. Want to shoot couple of warthogs and a baboon. Impala for sure. Black wildy, blue wildy, red hardy and roan possibly. Shooting a 470 grain GT 260 fps with a G-5 striker head.


----------



## jstephens61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Like everyone told me, have your list but take what Africa offers.


----------



## Wynandv (Jun 1, 2015)

jstephens61 said:


> Like everyone told me, have your list but take what Africa offers.


Yip, 100% correct. On a couple of trips I've sat in the hides not shooting what's not on my list and was disappointed at the end of it for not shooting nearly as much animals as I wanted to. 

Take what's on offer and do not limit yourself to a list


----------

